# 

## dbandmax

Witam,

mam kilka pytan dotyczacych czujek DUALNYCH i PIR.

W jakich pomieszczeniach stosuje sie czujki DUALNE w w jakich PIR i dlaczego? 

Zastanawiam sie gdzie zainstalowac czuji DUALNE w domu a gdzie PIR majac na uwadze pomieszczenia do uzbrojenia: kotlownia, garaz, wiatolap, salon z kominkiem z szamotem, kuchnia, azienki, pokoje z DGP.

Jesli w pomieszczeniach nie ma jeszcze docieplenia dachu i hula lekko wiatr to nalezaloby umiescic czujki zwykle PIR czy dualne?

Jesli w pomieszczeniach dystrybuowane bedzie cieple powietrze przez instalacje DGP z kominka to czy w takich pomieszczeniach nalezy dac PIR czy dualne?

Pozdarwiam,
dbandmax

----------


## burfstfynek

Witaj.
Tak w skrócie i prosto.
Czujki PIR - standardowe czujki stosowane w pomieszczeniach, w których nie występuje nadmierna cyrkulacja powietrza (przeciągi, nieszczelności okien, ogrzewanie nawiewowe)
Czujki dualne - czujki przystosowane do zabezpieczenia pomieszczeń, w których występuje duża cyrkulacja powietrza np. garaż, magazyn, pomieszczenie gospodarcze.

Poczytaj sobie też na: www.mieszkajbezpiecznie.pl

pozdrawiam

----------


## pablitoo

W skrócie :

Czujki Dualne - dwa tory pomiarowe - PIR i mikrofala - stosowane tam gdzie występuje wieksze zagrożenie fałszywymi alarmami , w pomieszczeniach trudnych , narażonych na gwałtowne zmiany temperatury , agresywne nasłonecznienie etc ...
Działanie czujki dualnej polega na wyzwoleniu alarmu w wypadku potwierdzenia naruszenia strefy chronionej przez obydwa tory pomiarowe . W wypadku zadziałania jednego toru pomiarowego - w zależności od konfiguracji czujki - czujka nie wyzwala alarmu .
Należy pamietać że tor mikrofalowy jest zasilany cały czas - nawet jak czujka nie jest w dozorze / jest w czuwaniu /  tor mikrofalowy jest pod napięciem - nie powinno się w takiej konfiguracji montować czujek dualnych w pomieszczeniach gdzie często lub non stop przebywaja ludzie - mikrofale zdrowe nie są ...
Rozwiązaniem jest podawanie przez centralę zasilania na czujki Dualne tylko podczas uzbrojenia systemu - centrale Satela taka opcję oferują . 
Mikrofale przenikają przez cienkie ściany , płyty K-G , drzwi  etc ... - należy to mieć na uwadze montując czujkę w pomieszczeniach .

----------

